# Back to College worries



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm going back to school soon, and I'm really...terrified. I have mostly the same roommates as last year (with one change), but a different bathroom situation...Last year we had a shower in the bathroom (4 of us share it), but this year...we don't. The thing is, I hid my IBS (C/D, meaning no matter what, I'm spending a lot of time in there...) well. I took a lot of showers to cover up what was really going on. It helped a lot knowing that if I had an attack, I could just go take a shower and no one would be the wiser (I'd rather have them think I'm really clean than sick!). This year I can't do that. The toilet is in a room by itself. Probably with paper-thin walls and a half-assed fan. This is a really scary situation for me, I have a really hard time just "sucking it up" and not caring what people think in those situations. I guess what I need is reassurance...So...please?


----------



## JDKhood (Jul 30, 2004)

I know how you feel. Although I have been out of college for 3 years now, I found myself in many of those same situations all the time. Not sure if being a guy makes it any different, but it still feels the same. I remember when we were apartment shopping I would always try to find a place with 2 bathrooms, cause it was inevitable that I would have to go when there was someone in the only one. My junior year of college we ended up with only 1 bathroom for 3 guys, not the worst situation, but not easy either. There were many times I was pounding on the door to get in....not sure what to tell you. I would always try to be the first one in there in the morning cause that is when most of my attacks happen. Tough tough stuff, I feel for you!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

I have a guy friend (he lives with 3 of my other friends) who is lactose intolerant/thinks he has IBS. Guys are more open about their...issues...so it's so much easier for him. I live with girls who are...not open. But thanks so much for your reply. The only way we can do it is with one bathroom, but oh well. A year there has given me unsurpassed knowledge of the quietest bathrooms on campus  Just knowing that other people have the same issues makes me feel a lot jealous. By the way- you live in New England...I'm horribly jealous! I just made my first trip up to Boston in July (For the College Democrats/DNC) I absolutely LOVED it up there! Maine is gorgeous- as well as I can remember from my trip up there a few years ago.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well, i was really nervous about this as well. I am moving into a new house to do my postgrad in septemeber and was really worried about my IBS being aproblem. I told the girl who lives there and she said, oh dont' worry, my best friend has it really badly blah blah...Also, we have two bathrooms thank god. But in the place i was before- only one bathroom, toilet. I was embarrassed at first, but you will learn not to worrya bout it. everyone takes ages on the bog having a poo.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

"everyone takes ages on the bog having a poo" It's amazing how, in England, they make it sound so cute! I already got my boyfriend to agree that if this year doesn't go well, he's living with me next year! You should be fine, though. It'll be nice since she has a friend with it. I've managed to go through life only knowing one other person with IBS, and she doesn't work where I work anymore. I have a few friends with touchy stomachs, but they don't give it enough thought for them to count Thank you!


----------



## JDKhood (Jul 30, 2004)

New England is a great place to live, I am just outside Boston too. But it is not a fun city to travel in with IBS, trust me. . .the traffic is horrible and it's a test everyday to travel in a car or via public transportation. The only other advice I can give you for the school year is to just relax and try not to think about the bathroom situation. Yea, it is easy to say, but this stuff is so mental. Good luck!


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh, I know what you mean about public transportation. I was popping immodium like candy the week I was up there! It really is all mental...All of my friends try to tell me that, and I always say, "I know, but tell me how I make it stop" It's such a circle.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Yes, we have a way of putting things so nicely don't we?Anyway, if you have any questions or problems don't hesitate to email or PM me.Nikki


----------



## JDKhood (Jul 30, 2004)

me too. Always feel free to email me with any questions.Take care!


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

Put a radio in the bathroom and play some music loud...


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

eva- that's what my boyfriend suggested. the bathroom doesn't have a plug, though. i could just have the door to my room open with music playing while i'm in there  my room's right across from the bathroom (sneaky me!) hmm. thanks!


----------



## orange504 (Jul 7, 2004)

Oh, I know how you feel. I am about to start college soon as well, but it's a communal bathroom, for the floor, so I'm not that worried about it. I am sure it won't be that bad for you-I bet you'll be able to wait until there aren't that many people around, or until everyone's busy doing other stuff. I find that sometimes I feel like all eyes are on me when I go to the bathroom, but in reality nobody really cares that much, unless they have to go too! I like the idea of a radio, maybe you could get a battery-powered one. And, if worst comes to worst, you just have to shrug it off, even though it's embarrassing. Everybody does it! Plus, you know, worrying about the bathroom situation too much might even bring on an attack!


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

if anyone laughs about the ways of mother nature then they are the ones that should be embarrassed!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Here here!


----------



## stopibs (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey when you got to go you go. I wouldn't hide it oh. Be up front tell the truth. It was worst for me when I hid it.


----------



## Emily (Aug 19, 2004)

If someone asks where I am I just say i've got a stomach ache or I tell them about IBS. It's not something you should be worried about because perhaps that triggers it more. Just say "Argh i've got IBS, most common in Females it's nothing to worry about but just to warn you i'll be in there a lot!)"


----------



## Cassidy806 (Aug 22, 2004)

hey - yeah. The girls wanted to live with you again so i assume you are on decent to good terms with them. Explaining it at least gives them an idea that you need special considierations with the bathroom. Going to the bathroom is something we all have to do, IBS or Not.the less you worry about it too .. and the more open you are about it the better you may feel. [the more you try to hide it the more stress it can put on you] works for me - i have no problem talking to someone i barely know about my problem. I try to be tactful about what I say but it's part of me. Never be ashamed or scared of who you are.It acctaully helped my freshmen year when the first class i had was intro writing and i went to my Prof. after to tell her about my deal and it turns out she has had it for like 30 years. Shes had to change a lot of things around in her life but she has been able to get her Ph D and hold down two teaching jobs.good luck this year.matthew.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

Thanks guys. I do need to explain to them what IBS is...I can't go on letting them think it's a bladder problem (don't blame me...I didn't tell them that!) And Matthew- thanks for the teacher story. My goal is to get my PhD, but every once in a while I worry that that won't happen. And my major's History and Political Science, so if I don't go down that route, well...;-)


----------



## CatLuvr (Aug 25, 2004)

Most people don't even care or notice when your in the bathroom. But I do know the fear of knowing that someone might hear. I'm in my second year at college, but I'm still living at home with my two sisters and my mom. In the months before I knew that I had IBS, I had several bad attacks (at work and at home). The attack I had at work was horrible, but the one I had at home was worse. We had just put new tile flooring in our house, so everything seems to echo. My sister was in the room next to me, so I totally thought that she heard. But no one even noticed! I was totally shocked. A few weeks after the attack at home, I asked my sister if she had heard me and she said that she hadn't. I was so happy.Point is, Don't let it get ya down. Most people try not to notice when other people are on the pot.


----------



## sickofthis (Apr 14, 2003)

When you are anxious about being on the toilet, chances are no one else around you is thinking about it. At college, most people don't care! Everyone has to ####. It's human. And you would probably be suprised that some of the other people around you have tummy troubles as well. Even if not, everyone gets D from time to time from bad food, etc. if you are really uncomfortable, find a quiet bathroom on campus (assuming you live in a dorm) and go there.


----------



## SophieUK (Dec 18, 2000)

Wow can I relate to this. My first year of university I was in a dorm where there were three toilets for 12 of us, OK but they were all in the same room like a public toilet and the showers where in there as well, so no privacy.Then my second and third years I was in a student house where the toilet had a sliding door of all things so you could basically hear everything. I was so paranoid about having a massive attack and people noticing.I would agree with the others here who say that you could try telling people but I know how hard it is and I didn't tell me housemates myself so I'm hardly one to give advice...I also relate to the 'quietest toilet on campus' thing. Mine was by the computer science block...nice and quiet, hardly anyone used it, it was brilliant...


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

There were 3 stalls for about 20 girls in mine...Since I am IBS C, I had D maybe once or twice (and vomit)...it always worked out for me that no one was in there at the time. And if they were...I'd try to wait until they left before I came out, since usually I'd be in there longer than them anyway...But yeah, ppl don't really seem to care. I heard worse stuff than me but couldn't tell you who it was.


----------



## Kristen (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh yeah, the quietest one on campus...I know the best one for any building I'm in! Thanks guys- You definitely helped. I started Elavil for my IBS right before I came down so I went three weeks (!!!!!!) without an attack. I just had a reallllly bad one, and one of my roomies might have been home, but I honestly don't know (or care). That's progress for ya!


----------



## Chelle24 (Oct 15, 2004)

Let me just start of saying "When you gotta go, you gotta go!" I know that sometimes you gotta go at the most untimely of times but whether you like it or not, its gonna come out, either in your pants or a toilet, haha. But anyway, I always use to be so nervous about where I would go to the bathroom if I was not home. I would even get nervous if I was at a friend's house! And I'm still like that but it all depends on the situation. If I'm at a close friend's house, I don't mind all that much. I've been dating my boyfriend for over 3 years now and every year, I go on vacation with him and his family for a week! Therefore, at some point, I'm gonna have to go. This really made me realize that no one cares! EVERYONE has to take a (beep) at some point in the day or whatever. Just try not to think about it because that will only make it worse esp since IBS is so sensitive to one's stress levels.


----------



## yaboozaboo (Oct 20, 2004)

pooping shouldn't be embarrassing. but it doesn't seem to matter when you say it to yourself, becuase you know you'll be an another situation when you have to poop and you're around boys or stuck at the dentist, and you can't get up to go.


----------



## ETownChick (Nov 24, 2004)

Haven't you ever heard of the book "Everyone Poops." No one cares what you do in there. I have found that sometimes when I am in the bathroom and someone walks in I get nervous or I try to hold it until they leave so they don't know what I am doing. But it is a bathroom so there are only so many things you could be doing in there. To avoid this problem I try to distract myself on purpose. If I don't think about going, I can go. I will often bring a book into the bathroom to read while I sit and wait. And if you don't want them to know you are taking a book in with you, wear a hoodie that you can put the book in the pocket or you can stick it in the back of your pants at the small of your back and pull your shirt over it. No one will ever know.


----------

